

Paperman: latex editor with a markdown feel - r4vik
http://paperman.io/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=paperman#!/story/forever/0/paperma...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=paperman#!/story/forever/0/paperman)

